# Boob Jobs



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Who has recommendations for someone that does good 'suspension' work?


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

This is going to be good. Subbed.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I am just here for the pichers


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Dr. Ciaravino is who all the strippers use. Looks like he does good work to me.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I married a Natural "D".


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> I married a Natural "D".


I married a natural 'C'...Thinking of restoring them back to when I first met them 22 years ago...My baby might be too small for any upgrades! :work:


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Tail Chaser said:


> Dr. Ciaravino is who all the strippers use. Looks like he does good work to me.


This^^^


----------



## 410MAN (Apr 26, 2005)

Are these upgrades like home re-model, do u have to get a permit?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

hmmmm wonder if she is thinking about restoring any of your body parts to 22 years younger..............


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

410MAN said:


> Are these upgrades like home re-model, do u have to get a permit?


be careful, no permit needed, however most home re models increase the resale value, when she leaves, your improvement leaves also, minimal return on investment


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Nothing beats home grown. I like what sheâ€™s got.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> hmmmm wonder if she is thinking about restoring any of your body parts to 22 years younger..............


Lmao


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> hmmmm wonder if she is thinking about restoring any of your body parts to 22 years younger..............


HAHAHAHA Low blow .......


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

We will need before and after pics...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Tail Chaser said:


> Dr. Ciaravino is who all the strippers use. Looks like he does good work to me.


I had never heard his name before but his website is interesting. He has made many feel better about themselves.

Looks like he can transform a blimp into a F-16.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

ibtbone said:


> be careful, no permit needed, however most home re models increase the resale value, when she leaves, your improvement leaves also, minimal return on investment


I disagree. After 10 years there has been plenty of return on investment for ours. You just have to know how to properly manipulate the "market" for maximum return!!!

Unfortunately for those who want such a procedure, the Doc that did the wife's has since retired. He invented the procedure where they go through the belly button thus no scaring.

If anyone is looking to have the procedure, I highly recommend someone who uses this technique.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Don't make the mistake my wife made. My wife told the doctor to "fill them up". Doc put in 450cc in each and made them double G's. At 5' 4" and 140 lbs they were too big. Took about two or three years before she decided to have the implants taken out. She's much happier now.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> hmmmm wonder if she is thinking about restoring any of your body parts to 22 years younger..............





InfamousJ said:


> Lmao





fishinguy said:


> HAHAHAHA Low blow .......


Probably...Might be getting a testiculopexy for Christmas...Gravity is a biotch! :frown:


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Based on my extensive research of before and after pictures on his website, i'd say he does good work. Www.thebodydoc.com


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

What happen did somebody steal them?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tom said:


> I like what sheâ€™s got.


...Sorry Bro...That's just the exibitionist in her...You must have been on Bourbon Street that night after she did all the tequila shots!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Just saw a program a few days ago (The Monster in Me) about a former model who had implants that became infected with a bacteria and darn near killed her until they finally figured out what was going on. Not nice to fool with mother nature. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SetDaHook said:


> Just saw a program a few days ago (The Monster in Me) about a former model who had implants that became infected with a bacteria and darn near killed her until they finally figured out what was going on. Not nice to fool with mother nature. Just my humble opinion.


We don't want implants...Just want to take a dip in the fountain of youth...My buddy trains dogs and is very good at transforming setters into pointers, but I don't want him messing with her boobies.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

My brother in law paid for a set for his wife. He financed them and made payments for a while. Poor girl can't go out the without showing them off. Can't work a job to save her life but has one helluva rack. I will admit they did her some good she was on the itty bitty titty committee before the boob job. I would post pics but she looks like a tranny to me. I told him he needs to check.. he assures me she's not. I still have my doubts. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

andre3k said:


> My brother in law paid for a set for his wife. He financed them and made payments for a while. Poor girl can't go out the without showing them off. Can't work a job to save her life but has one helluva rack. I will admit they did her some good she was on the itty bitty titty committee before the boob job. I would post pics but she looks like a tranny to me. I told him he needs to check.. he assures me she's not. I still have my doubts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's not a nice way to talk about your own sister.


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.drernestlayton.com/

Does great work.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

On south side, Dr. Todd Adams.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

oceanhokie said:


> That's not a nice way to talk about your own sister.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

3 pages...no pics. sad.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I nudged HoustonKid to post up some before & after pics, but he wouldn't take the bait...This is all we get...


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I nudged HoustonKid to post up some before & after pics, but he wouldn't take the bait...This is all we get...


I remember commenting on that pic when it was posted in the bbq thread. Still dont see the bbq:slimer:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Since you asked and to keep it out of the jungle here are some tame ones. LOL.

Not sure what Doc our friend used.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HoustonKid said:


> Since you asked and to keep it out of the jungle here are some tame ones. LOL


Awesome...They both look the tame to me! :cheers:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Awesome...They both look the tame to me! :cheers:


LOL. Yes, trying to keep it out of the jungle and provided a reference to those who are seeking the "investment."


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

In order to know where to go for the suspension, were gonna need to see the frame were starting with. ðŸ˜

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

livinadream said:


> In order to know where to go for the suspension, were gonna need to see the frame were starting with. ðŸ˜
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes Sir...Will forward when I get home...I don't keep too much on computer @ work.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Tail Chaser said:


> Dr. Ciaravino is who all the strippers use. Looks like he does good work to me.


+1 happy beneficiary of Ciaravino's work.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Lift kit's are not just for trucks!!!

John


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> hmmmm wonder if she is thinking about restoring any of your body parts to 22 years younger..............


Can't you imagine the conversation...
Her: "Honey would you get on your fishing forum and see if they know of a good chest doctor. Your online friends are so smart".
Him: "Sure thing dear, yes they are".


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

tstorm5 said:


> Can't you imagine the conversation...
> Her: "Honey would you get on your fishing forum and see if they know of a good chest doctor. Your online friends are so smart".
> Him: "Sure thing dear, yes they are".


Maybe not book smart, but maybe we are. We certainly have hundreds of years of experience pertaining to strippers, wives, mistresses, and girl friends who have had such procedures done. LOL


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

As was mention by someone earlier, Dr Todd Adam in Clear Lake has done some great work for us.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

teckersley said:


> Tail Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Ciaravino is who all the strippers use. Looks like he does good work to me.
> ...


 + 2 here. ^^^^^^^


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Ran into an Ex I had not seen in about 6-7 years, when we were together she always spoke about it ( B cup) well she still had that dream and asked if I would take her to Dr Ciaravinos office for her appt. I did and the benefits the first couple of months after they were done...were the stuff memories are made of!!

She was a bartender at the time at a place over on W Gray, when she came back to work she was so ****** that all the guys just looked at her boobs. Well she wore a tank top and they were as big as her head.. DUH.. 

Got a reduction about a year ago a mutual friend told me.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

37 current viewers and very few pics... keep casting ... this has got to get productive.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fy0834 said:


> 37 current viewers and very few pics... keep casting ... this has got to get productive.


Easy Now...I wanted a thread that would help offset the doom & gloom of the storm...Let's keep it PG rated


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Its my understanding she will be staying to offer flotation assistance for anyone in need. Pho- 713 Rx- boats









Sorry it seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

We used Dr. Adam a few weeks ago and are happy so far.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Who wants to see fake, saggy boobs, raise your hand!


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Who wants to see fake, saggy boobs, raise your hand!


This pretty much sums it up....


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

^^^^^ lol, that will get this down to the jungle...lol:cheers:


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Who wants to see fake, saggy boobs, raise your hand!


for years I have had a strict policy on fake boobs....all boobs are real if I can see them. I have yet to see a fake pair.:brew:


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

HoustonKid said:


> Since you asked and to keep it out of the jungle here are some tame ones. LOL.
> 
> Not sure what Doc our friend used.


looks great to me


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

etexsaltycat said:


> This pretty much sums it up....


Hilarious!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

livinadream said:


> In order to know where to go for the suspension, were gonna need to see the frame were starting with. ðŸ˜
> 
> The chassis is actually in better condition than when I bought it...It has had a lot of work...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> livinadream said:
> 
> 
> > In order to know where to go for the suspension, were gonna need to see the frame were starting with. ðŸ˜
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

livinadream said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, frame is in good shape, hell I don't see anything wrong with the suspension.
> ...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Keepa

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Frame is in great condition for a 61 model! A lift kit, while not particularly necessary IMHO, would be...well...a nice addition to such a fine well kept model.

Darlin...if you are reading all this...do what you want. Personally I would tell your doctor c's will round me out just fine.

Blackjack...you done well!

Cheers


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Dr Michael Ciaravino + under the muscle, for the win. It's the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dr Patrick Hsu at Memorial Plastic Surgery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

LandLocked said:


> Frame is in great condition for a 61 model! A lift kit, while not particularly necessary IMHO, would be...well...a nice addition to such a fine well kept model.
> 
> Darlin...if you are reading all this...do what you want. Personally I would tell your doctor c's will round me out just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes Blk Jack, you and I have some very nice chassis to work on. LOL. Halloween party last year at Hotel Derrick. Teresa at the 94.5 the Buzz party.

And off to the jungle we go.......


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

And if you are reading all this Darlin...do you have a sister?!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HoustonKid said:


> Yes Blk Jack, you and I have some very nice chassis to work on. LOL.
> 
> And off to the jungle we go.......


You just had to show a nipple didn't you...Dam


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You just had to show a nipple didn't you...Dam


I guess so if you are referring to mine. LOL


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HoustonKid said:


> I guess so if you are referring to mine. LOL


Yes Sir & Thank God you don't have those smashed flattened pancake areolas...Bill hates those & this would be in the jungle already!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

All this man nipple talk is bumming me out on this thread.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

cman said:


> All this man nipple talk is bumming me out on this thread.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Back on topic...Excessive?


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha. I used nipples as a life lesson for my son this week. 
He did something that he achieved only through assertiveness. I explained to him that he just learned a valuable life lesson. Sometimes mother dogs have 11 puppies and 10 teats. 
Or, just have 10 puppies. In either case you don't want to get the hind teat or worse. Gotta be assertive. I've been telling him since he needs to go out there and get a nipple.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

cman said:


> I've been telling him since he needs to go out there and get a nipple.


How old is he...Might be one step ahead of you Dad


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Post 70 makes this thread just a bit better than the Harvey threads. But just a tad....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Pretty lady, I think its all good.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

JJGold said:


> Dr Michael Ciaravino + under the muscle, for the win. It's the gift that keeps on giving!


Yup,used him about 12 years ago on my x wife and her new husband still thanks me! His yacht is named Perfect C's


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Back on topic...Excessive?


Ha! You must be s titty man. No problem I happen to be one myself .

Go with d's then.

Have fun!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Majek11 said:


> Yup,used him about 12 years ago on my x wife and her new husband still thanks me! His yacht is named Perfect C's


Tell em how ya really feel dog!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

dbarham said:


> Tell em how ya really feel dog!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You saw em,they were nice! Paid about $5k for em but they didn't tell me about all the new clothes you gotta buy and how they feel like a new woman and may need to find a new man.I suggest finding some that have already been paid for by some other poor bastard and enjoy his lose.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

And I thought this would a titillating blog.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Too early to start talking ( * ) ( * ) yet?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Never 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Too early to start talking ( * ) ( * ) yet?


Never but I got nothing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I probably won't see mine again until Wednesday-ish...Mama is hurricane commander at work


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Makes for a good homecoming, I have traveled a lot over the years. 



Blk Jck 224 said:


> I probably won't see mine again until Wednesday-ish...Mama is hurricane commander at work


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Fun for the whole family


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

We will get back to this at a later date...Focus on the flood for now


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Dr. Ciaravino did the remodel on my 1962 model classic C. I wouldn't take it to any other bodyshop


----------

